# Jim Thorpe



## Brian G Turner (Aug 13, 2004)

Just found this - fascinating reading:



> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Thorpe*
> Jim Thorpe is considered by many to be one of the most versatile athletes in modern sports. He won Olympic gold medals in the pentathlon and decathlon, starred in college and professional American football, and played Major League Baseball. He subsequently lost his Olympic titles for violating amateurism regulations. Only in 1983, thirty years after his death, were his medals restored.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Thorpe


----------

